# It"s On !!!!sat 11/10



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

We will be doing the same gig. Just try to bring some FM's to insure we all have enough bait. Launch time will be the same @ 1830. Hope to get the same folks plus some......PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> We will be doing the same gig. Just try to bring some FM's to insure we all have enough bait. Launch time will be the same @ 1830. Hope to get the same folks plus some......PEACE OUT



I'll make sure I get my Mullet in the afternoon this time, and then go home for a nap, so my old sorry azz can stay awake this time.


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

well i going to be out there ..arghhhhh


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry fellas. Can't make it this time. Family will be in town. But i will continue to keep in touch on here. Good luck. 

Slay'em 

Vinnie


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Wish I could make it, weekend of a wedding I "can't" make it to... my lady would shank me and bury me in my kayak if I played hooky just to go fishing.  Good luck to you guys.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> Wish I could make it, weekend of a wedding I "can't" make it to... my lady would shank me and bury me in my kayak if I played hooky just to go fishing.  Good luck to you guys.


Get rid of her...fishing is more important..

The 757 is still going off, but only a few more weeks w/ the colder weather. 

Stripers will be going off on slack tide under the Lesner. Live baby spot (get 'em at Long Bay Point Tackle). Drag those babies under the light line and the game is on!!! :fishing::fishing:


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

You mind if I come?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> You mind if I come?


Sure thing dude NP, just don't get any on your hand.. Yeah Grommet we will be launching around 1830......PEACE OUT


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> Sure thing dude NP, just don't get any on your hand..


Hey at least I asked first 



TugCapn said:


> Yeah Grommet we will be launching around 1830......PEACE OUT


Secured a hall pass. See you there. BTW, as a newbie to bait fishing, will a spin combo do? What size hooks? Do you use a leader?

This was easier when a redfish magic worked...


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Sure thing dude NP, just don't get any on your hand.. Yeah Grommet we will be launching around 1830......PEACE OUT


OHHHHH, I get it now!!!! DUHHHH......
Forrest


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Hey at least I asked first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer your 3 questions. yes, yes & yes. I use a 7" med action spinner, 30lb flouro leader w/ 4/0 circle hook. I carry plenty of extra stuff if you need anything :beer::beer::beer::beer:. Glad to hear your coming, looking forward to harassing sideeyes wit ya . Let's just hope the Pups decide to stay around to play......PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Word up...Rodney King prevails....We all are just getting along aren't we? :fishing:


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Skunk, did you manage any fish on that Hi-Low rig?

I am going to tie up some more with shorter droppler loops and size 4 hooks.

I made up some fish finder rigs last night, by copying what you guys were using.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Looking forward to it*

Since you're letting TKAA members tag along I'll plan to be there as well, with finger mullet, though it might be frozen.

This was easier when a redfish magic worked...[/QUOTE]

The only luck I had with redfish magic is after fishing one for six hours. I stopped to catch some mullet..thinking what the heck I replaced the plastic with a live mullet, cast, and after placing the rod in my yaks rod holder, caught a 19.5 inch flounder.

Yep I sure like those redfish magics


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

seeknfin said:


> Since you're letting TKAA members tag along I'll plan to be there as well, with finger mullet, though it might be frozen.
> 
> This was easier when a redfish magic worked...


The only luck I had with redfish magic is after fishing one for six hours. I stopped to catch some mullet..thinking what the heck I replaced the plastic with a live mullet, cast, and after placing the rod in my yaks rod holder, caught a 19.5 inch flounder.

Yep I sure like those redfish magics[/QUOTE]

We are not "letting" TKAA members come, ANYONE IS WELCOME @ ANYTIME does'nt matter what group, club,etc.......PEACE OUT


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

seeknfin said:


> Yep I sure like those redfish magics



They quit working after a while for me. Maybe the fish figured them out.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Skunk, did you manage any fish on that Hi-Low rig?
> 
> I am going to tie up some more with shorter droppler loops and size 4 hooks.
> 
> I made up some fish finder rigs last night, by copying what you guys were using.


Hey J, 
Yes, I did land a 21 incher on that rig you gave me. Thanks again. 

Sorry I can't join you guys this weekend, I'm going to Hatteras for some Specks. I'll meet you guys at Don Julio's on Monday night at 7pm. Let me know if the plans change. 

Matt


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Skunk why are you going all the way to Nags Head to look for Specks ?? They are all over here in our area, including Lynnhaven.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

J, he's after a very specific Speck, its far more curvy, and do not smell quite as fishy.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Landlubber here...

Just what is the "757" anyway? You can hold off on the exact details, I just want an idea of what you are all doing...

Not sure if I am going to test paddle anything in Nags Head this weekend. Afraid it is a bit cold/dangerous for newbies, mostly cotton clothes, and kayaks. 

We'll see...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> J, he's after a very specific Speck, its far more curvy, and do not smell quite as fishy.


You are correct sir! 

A house full of flight attendants, and one dude....how can I resist?? 

I'd take pictures and post a report, but then I'd be banned for life on P&S..


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> A house full of flight attendants, and one dude....how can I resist??
> 
> I'd take pictures and post a report, but then I'd be banned for life on P&S..




Happily married, but damn I'm envious!!!!!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pups Starting to break up*

We may have our hands full with the sidedeyes this weekend. Looks they are starting to move around marsh alittle more frequently. Might take some of our more expo guys to locate for the newb's. But I think we'll still get some Pups out of the 757........PEACE OUT>>POL


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it still on for saturday??


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Outcast1 said:


> Is it still on for saturday??


YES SIR, We are still going,give it the OL' college try, should still be some fish around.........PEACE OUT


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Gone Fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cap'n, 

I don't have to work, I'm in if it's ok, fished wit ya before and had a blast. Would love to do it again. Might even get a Jolly Roger flag if I can get the wife to give me a lil more allowence.


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll see you guys at the launch. Still around 6:30??


----------

